# Foster: Amaze-Bobb the tiny 2-legged poodle



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

*UPDATE*: On May 5th, we received the official word that *we will be adopting the most amazing Bobb!!!!!!
* We've lived in San Diego for 6 years, and are currently days away from moving back to Colorado. Bobb will be driven out to us in August, possibly sooner. In the mean time with the rescue in San Diego, he there are also plans in the works for him to be visiting children with special needs, and children/adults who have experienced trauma and amputations.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yep, two legs. The very short version of the story is that he lived with homeless people, he's about 10 years old and was probably never groomed at all. He was taken from them in such a horrific state that I can't even call it neglect without a descriptive word. Torturous neglect, abusive neglect. He was so severely matted that his back left leg lost circulation and self-amputated, and the same happened to his front right paw. Paw was barely on so vets removed it. His mouth was unreal, his teeth were grayish blobs. Photos from that here, be aware that they are GRAPHIC and very sad, the particularly graphic photos are links that you can choose to click on or not.
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-rescue-forum/352314-foster-potentials-warning-graphic.html

This thread is moving forward. He was pulled by a fantastic local rescue and though he'll be staying with the rescue organizer most of the time, I'll be taking him whenever she's out of town and such. I just got him tonight and will have him for about a week before he goes back to her.

Meet Amaze-Bobb, aka Bobb, the 8 lb wonder dog.









Snuggling husband









Here's a video, at the rescuer's home. He gets around really well and we feel he doesn't need wheels or anything.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152496356676307&pnref=story


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww little Bobb. He's so cute.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

sooo sweet!!! how many teeth did he end up losing? any charges on the previous owners (of both him and the Pittie)?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

What a cutie. I'm so glad he's out of that horrible situation.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! He gets along so well, although I suppose he was already used to just using those 2 legs. I bet he feels 1000 times better.  Thanks for the update! i was wondering how he's been doing <3 <3


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

tirluc said:


> sooo sweet!!! how many teeth did he end up losing? any charges on the previous owners (of both him and the Pittie)?


 I'm not sure, and apparently he's (rightfully, understandably) very sensitive with his mouth right now so I'm not poking around. I don't know about charges, they're homeless. For the skinny old pit man, he was adopted from the shelter in 2003 and then found as a stray this 12 years later. I don't know if his chip info is still good (if the shelter even chipped in '03?) or if owners have moved or whatever. I believe he was euthanized though, his behavior was erratic and reactive. Wanted to kill small dogs, mounted females relentlessly, super weird with males- fine one moment, I don't like you the next. Then he started redirecting on staff and volunteers. Senile, bad eyes, reactive, couldn't be around any dogs or kids or really any people.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I'm not sure, and apparently he's (rightfully, understandably) very sensitive with his mouth right now so I'm not poking around. I don't know about charges, they're homeless. For the skinny old pit man, he was adopted from the shelter in 2003 and then found as a stray this 12 years later. I don't know if his chip info is still good (if the shelter even chipped in '03?) or if owners have moved or whatever. I believe he was euthanized though, his behavior was erratic and reactive. Wanted to kill small dogs, mounted females relentlessly, super weird with males- fine one moment, I don't like you the next. Then he started redirecting on staff and volunteers. Senile, bad eyes, reactive, couldn't be around any dogs or kids or really any people.


Betcha his lovely owners just couldn't bear to let him go peacefully, so they kicked him out when he started biting family members. 

Amaze-Bobb is fantastic! Dogs don't mope or complain, they just keep on keeping on. I find it inspirational.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bobb travels at the speed of a slow walking human. Here he is hopping along, checking out the 'hood. (Let me know if link doesn't work).
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10102028351649023&set=vb.19228523


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

His resiliency amazes me.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Poor guy.  It's awful people can be so cruel. I hope he finds himself the perfect home.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

What a cool little man! I'm glad he's doing well  If I were in a position to adopt another dog right now I would be arranging to have him shipped to Oregon immediately lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bobb is glued to my husband. Husband got up and I went to steal Bobb from the recliner, and Bobb was like NO! Fiiiiiiine fine fine.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So this happened. Still working out what position is most comfortable for him and how snug he wants to be. Bobbwearing is the new trend.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Any baby wearing moms who want to give advice please do. Ring maybe too low? We went 3 miles like this, girls got chiropractor visit today so I took Bobb to the husky meet instead.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow, he walks well with those two feet! Somehow reminds me of a rabbit.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^ That is my MIL's toy poodles favourite position (even before she went blind and deaf)... being carried around by my MIL is her absolute favourite thing in the world.

So glad Bob is doing well at your house so far. Hope he finds a good home! Do you know how long he'll be with you?


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Hes precious!  I fostered a 4month old amputee puppy and brought him home the day of his surgery, (back right leg removed) and he was amazing!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally got a couple decent shots. And uh, his weewee is almost always out, at least partially. For now we assume due to being in a little pain still (he's still on meds) and quite possibly because his abs are tight ALL THE TIME from having to balance. I do hope he gets a prosthetic for his front leg nub when it's healed.









Serious business.









Dobby the House Elf?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

If you hadn't said anything, I would've assumed that was just his back leg nub. >.<


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

gingerkid said:


> If you hadn't said anything, I would've assumed that was just his back leg nub. >.<


Lol. That's what I thought at first too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

maybe he needs his "back leg nub" out a bit for balance as well. Poor guy. So sad to think of all his suffering. I am so happy that he is getting a happy ending. They all deserve that.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I posted about Bobb on a Facebook group that discusses dog body awareness, conditioning, balance, and similar things to ask what I can be working on with Bobb. One brilliant suggestion was to work on having him target with his nubs. I didn't plan on starting this at all until his legs were totally healed. I was working with the girls and giving him tiny treats and he reached out a couple times with his nub as I was bringing I treat to him so I thought I'd teach it. It's good for him to still be stretching that leg out! So he's not truly targeting yet, just stretching with no contact as contact would likely hurt. Also, I took the time earlier tonight to really feel the difference in his shoulders. He has ZERO muscle on that right shoulder. It's strange to feel a bare scapula.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

He is such a darling! What a smart boy


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Sibe said:


> I posted about Bobb on a Facebook group that discusses dog body awareness, conditioning, balance, and similar things to ask what I can be working on with Bobb. One brilliant suggestion was to work on having him target with his nubs. I didn't plan on starting this at all until his legs were totally healed. I was working with the girls and giving him tiny treats and he reached out a couple times with his nub as I was bringing I treat to him so I thought I'd teach it. It's good for him to still be stretching that leg out! So he's not truly targeting yet, just stretching with no contact as contact would likely hurt. Also, I took the time earlier tonight to really feel the difference in his shoulders. He has ZERO muscle on that right shoulder. It's strange to feel a bare scapula.


Cookie, my chihuahua, is missing her right front leg from the elbow down. She uses her nub all the time. She points it at us to be picked up, she uses it to balance herself when she's trying to get comfortable on a lap or pillow. I think you could teach him to target with his nubs. So glad to hear the update. I'd have a hard time letting him go <3


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Awww go Amaze-Bobb go! He's doing so well! And honestly he has the best name ever!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

fourdogs said:


> Cookie, my chihuahua, is missing her right front leg from the elbow down. She uses her nub all the time. She points it at us to be picked up, she uses it to balance herself when she's trying to get comfortable on a lap or pillow. I think you could teach him to target with his nubs. So glad to hear the update. I'd have a hard time letting him go <3


I feel like Bobb is going to yank a chunk of my heart out with him when he goes to his adopter.

Last year we had 15 fosters (well, 16 technically but I count the puppies Pancake & Waffle together) and I only really had a hard time letting go of one of them, a Ridgeback mix puppy. Bobb is quite special.


He was emitting happy grunty/whine noises while I rubbed his face.









Bobb has remarkable camouflage.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bobb goes to the bank. Bobb goes to Home Depot. Bobb gets a jacket from a friendhttps://www.facebook.com/linda.hasper. Bobb does leg stretches and fun training. Bobb sleeps. Bobb has a good day.









Bobb plays!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Out to lunch









At church I hide in the sound room as I run the slides and sound board and such. Bobb came too. Everyone loved him.









Daily nap with husband


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Amaze-Bobb is, well, amazing. I'm so glad he has you to acclimate him to things like love and pets and soundboards!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

We entered our "off again" stage of this on again / off again foster situation with Bobb. He went back to the rescue woman's place tonight. He has a vet appt set up with an amputation specialist and they'll discuss options for his front leg. It needs to be completely removed, or it needs to be cleaned up and made ready for a prosthetic. We'll see what the vet says. He tries to use that nub and every time it bumps anything he cries in pain, and there is also exposed bone still sticking out. He needs something done soon to avoid further pain, injury, and potential infection. Anyway, rescue will keep him for a week and plan is to get him back next Thursday.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

On again!!!! We still have Cake & Clementine puppies, and Bobb is back with us for a week. This will be our last week with him as we need to start getting packing up and getting our house ready to sell.









He's looking so good.









And easily outruns uncoordinated baby puppies, much to his relief


----------



## PolarDog (Oct 11, 2014)

Aw, he's so small and cute :3


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

How have I not posted here yet? It's wonderful to see how well he's doing! Spirited little guy, and such a turn around from the first post. He sounds really special, and I'm glad you guys got him when you did. Keep us posted on his health/adoption status if you can, even if you aren't fostering him full-time!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bobb pictures! We only have him for another couple days.


















Conquering a deer bone.









HOW does such an old dog have such a PUPPY face?! Seriously you'd think this dog was 3 months old if you didn't know better.









If you can't find Bobb, check the pile of blankets.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Awwww!!! I am secretly wishing you have a foster failure there <3 I love amaze-Bob <3


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

fourdogs said:


> Awwww!!! I am secretly wishing you have a foster failure there <3 I love amaze-Bob <3


 As much as we'd love to, he's going back to the rescue tomorrow. He still has a long road of recovery before anyone can adopt him.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

fourdogs said:


> Awwww!!! I am secretly wishing you have a foster failure there <3 I love amaze-Bob <3


Me too. Bob is a once in a lifetime dog that will make his new family happy. You've done so much for him and he looks so happy in all your pictures.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Amaze-Bobb hopped into our hearts and home, and we can't thank Carla and Synergy; a rescue, rehab & sanctuary for special needs animals enough for sharing him with us. We love you Bobb, and may you hop for years to come!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Is it his back leg or front leg that needs removed?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kayota said:


> Is it his back leg or front leg that needs removed?


 Front nub, his front right that's already missing the paw.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahh so the back one is good? I was just confused because his nub looks okay in pictures but i guess it's hair lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kayota said:


> Ahh so the back one is good? I was just confused because his nub looks okay in pictures but i guess it's hair lol


 When he was taken by animal control, the vets at the shelter should have amputated the entire front right leg where the paw was dangling but instead they just took the paw off and left a really messy closure where the skin doesn't even cover the bone. If he even bumps it, he screams in pain and hold his leg out to the side. He has no muscle on that shoulder, you can feel his bare scapula under the skin. His balance will be better if the leg is gone.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Oooh that nub does look painful! I imagine I would scream too . But what a trooper! He seems to have a great spirit and is enjoying the good life with you now. I have a soft spot for apricot toy poodles. One of my childhood dogs was an male apricot toy poodle named Ralph lol.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I stopped updating here... Bobb has been back with the rescue director for several weeks. Overall doing fine, but recently showing signs of pain.
https://www.facebook.com/animalsyne...9.1073741825.463176140407336/853455734712706/
"Let's get down to the nitty, 2 legged, gritty, shall we? Something was causing him discomfort and it became very apparent over the weekend. So, today, Dra. Serrano & Dr. Ackerman had a thorough look at Bobby, Took new x-rays and worked there magic to find out what was going on.. One thing we promise these nuggets when they enter our lives, for whatever time that is - that they will not suffer, they will know love and they will not be in pain.

X-Rays and a physical exam confirm that he has multiple old fractures, hip dysplasia - which is constantly being agitated due to how he moves with only 2 (beautiful) legs.. He also has wicked arthritis. In a nutshell these are the current happenings on our 2 legged love nugget...he's busted, he's beautiful and he's loved..

So, now it's time for a new and improved medical plan for him. He'll get new combo of pain meds, a little less exercise, a little more relaxing in the sunshine, and a call to Tsavos Canine Rehab to schedule some water therapy.

We love you, little Amaze-Bobb, and we'll do everything we can to have you feelin' amazing..."


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh sweet Bob. Sorry he is struggling with HD and arthritis. Know that well with our bichon, Darby. 
Thanks for the update. Do you know if they plan further amputation on that front leg? 

Our chihuahua is a tripawd amputated at the elbow but there is a good callous on the end. 

Keeping Bob in my thoughts!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

fourdogs said:


> Oh sweet Bob. Sorry he is struggling with HD and arthritis. Know that well with our bichon, Darby.
> Thanks for the update. Do you know if they plan further amputation on that front leg?
> 
> Our chihuahua is a tripawd amputated at the elbow but there is a good callous on the end.
> ...


I think they are planning on it, but at this point with all his other issues it won't be for a while. I really, really wish the vets at the shelter he was taken to had done the proper thing and amputated the whole front leg instead of leaving bare bone exposed where the paw was detached.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Got to see Amaze Bobb tonight!!! As well as the awesome rescue director. He's doing great. Currently they don't plan to amputate his chicken wing leg. He has more and more personality coming out. All I can say is, he's amazing <3


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad he's doing ok  <3 <3


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Recent photo of Bobb! Fur is regrowing so well, he's just getting cuter and cuter. (Rescue director has *amazing* style, check out those Biggie leggings! Where do you even GET things like that? haha)









Recent video https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/869177153140564/

She took him camping a couple weeks ago too.
"AmazeBobb - 2 legs, don't care.. Because love, special needs & camping was in the air... Sure, we go about some things differently but 'different' is absolutely amazing. In our experience special needs is the new face of perfection and it's time we all embrace this motto of acceptance, braveness and love. Bobb is no different from his 4 legged counterpart in so many ways... He loves, he lives, he feels & he deserves just as much life, love, pain free living, adventures and fun that this world has to offer --- & he deserves this without being pitied, by pitying & feeling sorry for him & animals like him, we do them an incredible injustice & we limit ourselves at the same time... Bobb is a Magnificent dog who is embracing the healing process, embracing life, one sniff and scarf satchel sling pouch ride & camping trip at a time. Let's follow his lead.

Special needs is the new perfection & together, we are the revolution of love... #bethechange."









I'm seeing him again tonight. [Edit: Rescue director had something come up and we didn't meet, but will hopefully be meeting soon before I move out of state next week.]


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I love his story and pics. What a sweet little bob!

I've seen the leggings at H & M here.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Good lord. How did he manage to get cuter?


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

What a cool little dude!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Yay, more AmazeBobb! I love that you keep giving up little updates on this guy. He's a doll!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

chimunga said:


> Good lord. How did he manage to get cuter?


 Right?! Baffling.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bobb hops. In slow motion. https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/872758599449086/


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so excited to make this official announcement:
*WE ARE ADOPTING BOBB.*

It will be somewhere 1-3 months, as he's going to be staying with the rescue working his magic to help people heal from trauma and amputations. This Friday he's going to a school for special needs children. As much as we want him right now, I am wholeheartedly supportive and excited to hear about how he's helping people.

With rescue director.


----------



## trek (Apr 26, 2015)

That's wonderful! I love poodles!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwww that's awesome!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Yay! We can have 24/7 Amaze-bobb now!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I am so happy. Congratulations!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How did I completely miss this thread? 

Wonderful news for you and Bobb!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

After posting the adoption announcement on the rescue page, she sent me this:


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Love amaze b. Congrats and can't wait to hear more bob tales.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JordanWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

Bob is such an amazing dog. He survived all those sufferings. Good thing he's doing great right now and he has already an amazing people around him.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

SO congrats on your adoption of Amaze-Bobb!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so excited that i just told my coworker lol lol congrats!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

That is amazing! Congratulations!!! He is just adorable!!!!!
I have had a tri-paw before but Bob is just amazing with only 2!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I swear I replied to this earlier, maybe it was eaten. 

Congratulations!!!! That is wonderful news!!!! Also way to go Bobb you are doing wonderful work!!!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Yay!!! Grey agrees that tiny broken dogs are the best dogs


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I didn't see this until today. Congrats!! What an adorable little guy! I'm so excited for you to bring him home.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks all! We're super excited. We got word that the rescue director is planning to fly out with him in mid-June. She's sent me a few photos of him interacting with kids with special needs and I've teared up with happy, touched tears at each photo (not going to post those publicly, as I don't know the kids). He is going to visit kids at an oncology clinic next. He does great, so I'm going to look having him continue doing such great things here in Colorado.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

How's his mouth doing? I remember him having really bad teeth.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, his mouth was unbelievably horrific. When he was initially sedated to be shaved they removed most of his teeth. He has his 4 front canines, and other than that I'm not sure exactly how many teeth he has left. When letting him "chew" a bully stick I could feel he had no teeth on his right side, and very few on his left.

His mouth initially [Warning: Gross, sad, not safe for looking, will be burned in your mind forever, etc etc]
https://scontent-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=cd8d7b08c5a08bc8b2d021847f0db243&oe=56051566

He actually just got another dental, as well as a haircut! No more teeth pulled or anything afaik.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

P.S. Slow motion hops = BEST EAR FLOPS.
https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/875639742494305


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

One more post for today! Bobb with kids with special needs. Post from rescue:
https://www.facebook.com/animalsyne...3176140407336/874828649242081/?type=1&theater
Love is... Magic
Love is... Caring
Love is... Spectacular humans 
Love is... Spectacular love nuggets 

Amaze Bobb - 2 legs, don't care & ****** -#whiteyformayor, gettin' some major Lovin' at The Escuela de integracion para el niño especial - {INE}. 

Everyone is so full of life, love, beauty & showing us what it means to celebrate life, to never give up, to be very kind & to never ever judge a book by its cover. The time is now to accept each other and all creatures as we are - *Feeling sorry for and pitying any being because they are so called "different" does not help anyone... #normalisboring. 

Sometimes all we need is a little reminder that love, open-mindedness and acceptance is where it is at.

Love madly, be kind, never take no for an answer & be the change.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That is so awesome!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

So happy to hear about Amaze-Bob's permanent living arrangement.

Has there been any talk about prosthetics? He obviously gets around fine without them, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

There has been talk, prosthetic or wheels. Not sure yet. More physical therapy first to see which may be better longterm. I'm hesitant for wheels because I've seen dogs flip and go belly up from just trying to go up a step or curb. They also can't sit or lie down. Wheels are nice for walks, and I also think it would be good to help straighten his back. Prosthetic would be great but he has zero muscle on the front leg that was amputated. I want physical therapy to see if building that muscle back up is possible before looking into a prosthetic.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

June 16th will be the day he flies in with the rescue director. They're coming in the evening so I think we'll let him relax and settle a bit then get him in the morning. New video today from rescue! https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/880150735376539/


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I am so glad you are getting Bobb!!! 

Poodle mouths are something of a challenge to keep on top of. My 2 year old will be getting a dental this fall. It's unreal. His teeth are in worse shape than my 13 1/5 year old dog! Her teeth are sparkling, no plaque at all with me brushing them daily. His- plaque, hard, thick, smelly plaque and black slime on the inside of the molars. Unreal! 

Anyway, so looking forward to hear more on Amazebobb!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Ya know, I'm beginning to think Bobb is not as old as we suspect. "10" is the standard number put on senior dogs that come into shelters. But he doesn't look 10, and with the hard, hard life he had they may have thought he was older than he was. I wouldn't be surprised if he was closer to 5.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Sooo I bought this today at REI. It was on sale for $35 (check online! Closeout sale, limited sizes left). Waterproof microfleece, and XS size. Hurtta coat!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

That will look adorable on A.B.! Please send us a pic as soon as you get one!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Blood work came back yesterday and showed elevated white blood cell count so he was put on antibiotics. Today he was still not acting well so he went back, and is now hospitalized with IV fluids and is being monitored, and still on antibiotics. He's in good hands <3


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bobb is struggling a bit. Still very lethargic, all he wants to do is sleep. Constant runny nose. They want to do an xray of his sinuses to rule out an isolated infection, tumor, etc. but he needs to be sedated for that, and he's not healthy enough for that right now. Still on antibiotics and near humidifier.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Bobb and you. He's a tough little guy, so I'm confident he'll be fine very soon.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Hope Bobb is feeling better soon!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Tiny satellite









Visit from rescue director









They are doing absolutely everything they can. Waiting for diagnostics and results is so hard.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

he is perfect honestly. hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm really worried. Honestly, I'm not currently worried about him recovering, I feel like as of now that's not a question. I'm worried about how long it will take, and how much better he can get. But also what's on my mind is whether or not he'll ever be healthy enough to make the flight halfway across the country, and to live at elevation. We're at 6,000 ft here. If he's having breathing problems, and sinus issues, we just can't bring bring him here. It wouldn't be good for him. If it's chronic, ongoing, something not going to stay better (mostly better, a bit of URI/cold every so often I think he could handle here), he's going to have to stay in San Diego.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update; little Bobb has been in my thoughts. I know you'll do whatever is best for him, but I do hope he gets to spend his life with you. That would be such a wonderful thing for him and you. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Travel date has been pushed 2 weeks, as per vet recco. Post from rescue:

"This love nugget made it through surgery and we've discovered the source of his infection. He had a huge fistula (abscess) above his left canine; a pocket of raging infection. He's still got fits of sneezing, sinusitis, some nasal discharge & a bone infection. To be on the safe side he will continue to stay with the amazing folks at San Diego Bay Animals hospital. All his remaining teeth were removed to prevent further infection, except his bottom tooth will remain as this holds his jaw together."

He's looking a bit scraggly!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Back home with the rescue director on Saturday!









We're pushing his travel date 2 weeks, so about a month from now, to sometime early July. Give him a chance to heal now before traveling and make sure all is good.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Video of happy wiggles!
https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/890130134378599/


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

WONDERFUL NEWS! Bobb is feeling happy, active, and healthy again. I was sent a video of him playing, having his tummy tickled, he was hopping around and wiggling and back to looking like his usual amazing self. His vet check yesterday went great. His last recheck will be on Tuesday, and we're thinking the rescue director should be able to fly out with him before the end of the month.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

That's great! So happy to hear that Bobb is doing better and will join you soon.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so happy to hear he's doing well and will be with you guys soon!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

JUNE 29TH!!!!!!!!!!!! Here he comes


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sibe said:


> JUNE 29TH!!!!!!!!!!!! Here he comes


Fabulous!! That's really, really soon!!!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I dont understand how on earth i missed this thread but WOW what a story and what a dog. I am so thrilled that you are adopting him and that we'll get to have an Amaze-Bobb as part of our community to "snuggle". I cannot wait to be spammed with photo's. This is the kind of dog who needs his own facebook page - seriously.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

BostonBullMama said:


> I dont understand how on earth i missed this thread but WOW what a story and what a dog. I am so thrilled that you are adopting him and that we'll get to have an Amaze-Bobb as part of our community to "snuggle". *I cannot wait to be spammed with photo's*. This is the kind of dog who needs his own facebook page - seriously.


 That's pretty much all I do here, is spam photos! 

I'm so, so excited.

Here is Bobb with the rescue director.


















Also this one, from earlier this month, not sure if I posted it. Not sorry if it's a repeat!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Random question, does the rescue director do dance?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

gingerkid said:


> Random question, does the rescue director do dance?


 No. Very eccentric, unique, lovey hippie type, everything is magic and glitter and we're changing the world  She is artistic, I commissioned a piece for Bobb already (NSFW warning, she does more than animal art!). https://www.facebook.com/manrabbit?fref=ts


----------



## HVani (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing! I just love this story. I went and looked up the rescue and I just love them as well. They are doing such an amazing thing and they are really changing the lives of a lot of dogs. I even started following them on Facebook though I am no where near CA. Once I retire I want to do the same sort of work, though I think in our case we are looking more into doggie hospice.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He doesn't even look real! Such a cute teddy bear


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Amaze bob rocks. I've shared this story with friends and family and were all rooting for him


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

d_ray said:


> Amaze bob rocks. I've shared this story with friends and family and were all rooting for him


 Aw, thank you!! I will most likely be creating a facebook page for him once the adoption is finalized. *Sigh* I'm becoming THAT person. Excited to dress him up in warm coats (and he's gonna need a Hawaiian shirt for casual Fridays), I have 2 wraps to carry him in, he has a carseat thing given to me by a friend, he's getting his own fb page... He just deserves to be so loved and spoiled, and I'm honored to be that person.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Amaze-Bobb will be here in 3 1/2 days!
https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/vb.463176140407336/900008586724087/?type=2&theatera


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Last night with the rescue director. She's so close to him, I know this adoption is going to be very bittersweet for her. Their flight comes in tomorrow evening.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I bet that you are counting the minutes. What a special dog.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

We'll be leaving in about 45 minutes, getting dinner on the way up to the airport (and taking some food for the rescue director too). They're in San Diego about to take off!









Amaze-Bobb takes to the skies = 2 legs, don't care
On behalf of Amaze-Bobb, let's make it an amazing day! Amaze-Bobb's is a journey of LOVE & INSPIRATION. Our sweet & spunky, itty bitty, courageous love nugget, AmazeBobb, is going to his forever home in Colorado today with Megan & Nate and their crew of companion animals. This is an exciting day for all of us, as we watch Bobb step out (or fly out, rather) into a new adventure with a family who’s going to shower him with love. This half pint has had quite a life's journey, and he’s come farther than we ever could’ve imagined. 

Recap - Bobb came from LA - his was a story of severe neglect, abuse, and cruelty. His emotional scars were just as bad, if not worse, than his physical wounds. He is around 10 years old. That is a long time to only know pain. He was so severely matted that his fur tightened around two of his legs, cutting off circulation & thus, basically, self amputating. His fur was so matted above his face that he could barely see. If a door slammed, he would scream. He had no light in his eyes.

We make each broken, busted nugget a promise - we will love them madly & be their change. It took months, and we did not give up & neither did Amaze-Bobb. There were a few times that we worried he wouldn't make it, but make it he did! His spirit is healed, and his little body is as healthy as it will ever be, which means it’s time for him to go home. This is always a bittersweet moment for us, because we grow to love these special animals with all of our hearts. This is how we heal them. But we know this is absolutely what’s best for Bobb. I will miss the way he looks at me, his beautiful eyes, so full of soul and love and sparkle, the way he would get so excited and dance around when I came in the door, our morning belly rubs, and co-pilot trips to kinkos…

As we take to the skies today, please wish us well, and send Bobb some love and magic for his transition to a new life. We couldn’t be happier that such a loving and wonderful family has stepped up to adopt him. And we know he’s going to have a life more magical than his wildest dreams. We love you, AmazeBobb!

Here’s an extra special note from his new family. He’s sure going to be in good hands! 
"At the end of January, a very special dog was in need of a temporary foster and after seeing his story I immediately emailed Synergy to offer our open foster spot to him. About a week later we brought Amaze-Bobb into our home. It was a magical week and my husband and I fell completely in love! He went back to Carla for more medical care and vet appointments and we missed him so much. When he came back to us for another week, my husband and I knew that we wanted to adopt Bobb, but the timing wasn't great. We were getting ready to move out of state back to our home state of Colorado, and going to be living with a friend until then, so Bobb went back to Carla for the next few months. We met up with her to see Bobb a couple times before moving, and the last visit told her how much we wanted him to be part of our lives forever. We all agreed, Amaze-Bobb would be coming to Colorado to be part of our family! For the rest of his life Bobb will be loved unconditionally and without pity. Yes, his story will break your heart, but dwelling on that does him no good and it is not good for us either. I don't know the Bobb who was suffering. The Bobb I know is, as his name suggests, this truly AMAZING little 8 lb, 10 yr old, 2 legged, 1 toothed dog who has stolen our hearts. We will spread his love and indomitable spirit in Colorado, and love him and spoil him and give him our best. We are so honored to be adopting Amaze-Bobb!" - Megan

https://www.facebook.com/animalsyne...41825.463176140407336/902876803103932/?type=1


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful <3 Can't wait to see ALLTHEPICTURES tomorrow!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

A few for tonight. We're doing a photoshoot tomorrow so there will be maaaaany more! 
****I'll be posting in my other thread from here on out. ****
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/380818-sibe-crew.html

He did great on his flight. Definitely remembered us! Rescue director gave me his things, a new leash, some food and meds and supps (not currently on any meds, but things like Tramadol for days he seems sore). We talked for quite a while and she cuddled him and kissed him. She was fighting tears as we said our goodbyes. Bobb is settling in very well, I put him on my mom's lap and she really likes him (for anyone out of the loop, we moved from San Diego to Colorado a couple months ago so living with my parents until we get jobs and house here). He did appropriate "Hey hey hey, don't get my space!" grumbly barks at my huskies and cats at first but they're cool again now. He's been hopping around, checking out his new home, napping in laps, and is happy as can be. Welcome home, Bobb!

With husband









Yeah, we're excited!









Rescue director saying goodbye


















Belly loves









About to get in the car for the drive home


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Amaze-Bobb is home! So very happy for you and him.


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

I've been following this thread and I'm so glad that A-Bobb's happily ever after day has finally arrived. Congratulations!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I need to revive this thread because Amaze-Bobb is internet famous!!

http://imgur.com/gallery/IhY3W


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

missc89 said:


> I need to revive this thread because Amaze-Bobb is internet famous!!
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/IhY3W


Eeek, I know!!!  Did you see how many views that got?! Nearly 600k last I checked. I've been updating on my main pic thread, http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/380818-sibe-crew-new-post.html

Check this out!!! http://www.boredpanda.com/two-legged-rescued-dog-amaze-bobb/


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

SQUEEE!! YAY AMAZE-BOB!!! 

Does he have a FB page? Cuz he really should.......


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I knew it! I knew Amaze-bob would capture the internet's eye!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

BostonBullMama said:


> SQUEEE!! YAY AMAZE-BOB!!!
> 
> Does he have a FB page? Cuz he really should.......


Of course he does!! https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb?fref=ts

I was so excited when I saw him on Imgur I HAD to share!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

BostonBullMama said:


> SQUEEE!! YAY AMAZE-BOB!!!
> 
> Does he have a FB page? Cuz he really should.......


 Of course he does, haha. www.facebook.com/amazebobb


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I found him! Yay!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm following! Love the mohawk!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Posting this here instead of my Sibe Crew thread because I feel it fits better here.
--------

Confessional time. Bobb is getting healthier and stronger every day. His physical therapy appointment on Monday, he didn't have any trigger points (areas of pain, soreness) down his back or anywhere else. He's more flexible. His muscles are relaxed. He's not in any pain. His balance is improving- though he still does the adorable-sad thing of plopping his head down on the grass to keep his balance while he pees. His back is straighter when he hops or sits, and he lays down straighter. He plays, he runs, he romps.


The better he feels and the more his body heals, the harder it is for me to be reminded that he wasn't always this way. I've looked through the 2 dozen "before" pictures many, many times as I selected photos to share on different online forums and media outlets. They are graphic and sad but haven't bothered me because he is now loved and taken care of. Let the past be the past. I didn't know that Bobb. The Bobb I know is the "after" Bobb. Now, as he's completely pain free and the healthiest and strongest he's been in his entire life, they bother me. He had the potential to be this "after" Bobb for his entire life. Instead he suffered unthinkable torture for a decade.

Every person who sees him wants to know his story. "What happened?", "Was he born that way?" and I relive it. Bobb gets passed around into the arms of strangers, soaking up the attention and affection, and I talk about how his fur completely self amputated two of his legs and his rotten teeth all had to be removed but for 4. I love sharing his story. I really do. It is inspiring, unbelievable, and tragic but ultimately heartwarming. He suffered every second of every day and night for years in excruciating pain. Look at him now... other than the obvious outward sign of being down a couple legs, you wouldn't know he had suffered a day in his life. He is happy, sweet, fun, and not living in the past. He doesn't feel sorry for himself. He lives life, and loves life. I am so proud of him. We focus on this, always. Bobb is Bobb, and he is not defined by how many legs he has or what he's been through. It's important to recognize the suffering, but we cannot dwell on it or feel sorry for him. I hurry through his backstory and talk about him now. The "after" Bobb is worth loving, and "after" Bobb doesn't need pity and people feeling sorry for him. He deserves for strangers to be smiling and happy to meet him, as any other dog.


Yet my heart will always be broken for him. There are some wounds that will never heal.


----------

